# 9 & 14 year old cats trying to kill 16 Year Old Cat! Seriously Fearing For Her Life!



## DrNick72 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am scared my younger 2 cats are trying to kill my oldest. Jack(14) and Neo(9) seem to have banded together against Tasha(16). They run her away from food, keep her constantly intimidated to go where she pleases....they even run her out of the litter box with her dropping turdlets as she runs in fear. There has been some upheaval in our life requiring us to move twice in a short time period and they stayed at my daughter's place for 3 months in the process. I know this is stressful to them but this has gone over the top. Tasha has been with us through thick and thin....I love them all but I cannot allow her to be stressed to death. She is going to die of natural causes if I have to snap Neo's neck. Yes I know that is over the top but I'm angry. She has lost so much weight, she's so nervous I can barely pick her up anymore. I'm sure she's not going to be with us that much longer and that idea pains me gravely but she should be allowed to live in peace until then. The middle cat, Jack, is hers from her second litter before we got her fixed. He's always been a bit of a punk and a wuss.....Neo is the main culprit here, I think Jack joins in because it makes him feel superior. I watch them work together against her and I'm really getting scared for her life.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried feliway diffusers? How they have enough space? Do you have enough litter trays? Have you had her checked out at the vets - other cats other bully a poorly cat? DO you provide her with a safe space to go away from the other cats?


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Well this is the down side of having multiple cats.
Cats are individual beings and don't always behave in a away that suits us.
You took on 3 cats and are responsible for all 3.
They don't have to get on because it suits you.
We don't get on with everyone we meet why should animals?
If one is in danger or even if her life is being made miserable than you have to face thae fact that you caused the situation by having 3 cats.
Seems to me you will have to provide Tasha with a seperate living area with everything she needs but where the other two cannot get to her.
At 16 she will probably be quite content living in her own room. 

Not a popular view I know but I wish people would think before acquiring multiple pets.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm, many, many people have multiple pets - and I can assure you did think about it! 

The issue isn't about isolation but about help these cats overcome the stress they feel and getting back on together like they used to. And at 16 she could have another 5-7 years of life left. I wouldn't want to think of any of my multitude of animals in isolation for that length of time.

Bit quick to judge methinks!


----------



## Petnickety (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you thought about your older cat being unwell. It is possible the other cats are picking up on something they don't like ?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with Spid...i think your old cat may be highly stressed or unwell & your two younger cats are picking up on this & imtimidating her.

Feliway plug in & good for making cats feel more relaxed & confidentand also if you think Tasha won't get stressed out even more take her to the vet for a check up.

Please dont let others make you feel bad because you have more than one pet.....most of us on here have multiple pets & just like you are 100% responsible owners.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

scatchy said:


> Well this is the down side of having multiple cats.
> Cats are individual beings and don't always behave in a away that suits us.
> You took on 3 cats and are responsible for all 3.
> They don't have to get on because it suits you.
> ...


Scatchy...Its not like the op got a kitten yesterday then posted today that the kitten was terrorizing the older cat overnight,she had had the cats living together for the past 9 years but the bulling has just started happening so she has come on this forum for advice not to get scolded for owning 3 cats.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder if you could treat this almost as a new introduction thing. As in, put the older cat into her own room for a week, calm the other two down and then gradually reintroduce them?


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

spid said:


> Hmmm, many, many people have multiple pets - and I can assure you did think about it!
> 
> The issue isn't about isolation but about help these cats overcome the stress they feel and getting back on together like they used to. And at 16 she could have another 5-7 years of life left. I wouldn't want to think of any of my multitude of animals in isolation for that length of time.
> 
> Bit quick to judge methinks!


Where in my post did I say nobody with several cats thought about it first?
Obviously some people do and just as obviously to me a lot of people don't think of the possible consequences.
I am not opposed to anyone having more than one cat but it is has become to common in my opinion.

The fact is, in this case if they had one cat, not three this situation would not have arisen.
People often ask on this forum if they should get another cat and I think too many times people jump in and say yeah why not and make it sound far too easy.
People are too ready to jump to the wrong conclusions - they have 3 cats that get on, so they think another 3 cats will get on - well they may not and I wish people would realise that.

To anyone thinking about getting another cat I suppose I would say why?
Why do you want another cat? because it is YOU that wants another cat not your cat!
They are beings with minds and feelings of their own.
If you go ahead and get another one do not expect your cat to be delighted just because you are.
You have turned his life upside for your pleasure but he doesn't have to feel the same way.
Most cats adapt because they have too but I do wonder why people are not content with one anymore.(or a pair bought together)


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

scatchy said:


> Where in my post did I say nobody with several cats thought about it first?
> Obviously some people do and just as obviously to me a lot of people don't think of the possible consequences.
> I am not opposed to anyone having more than one cat but it is has become to common in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I think that's actually quite unfair. I originally only wanted one cat, but know I will have to get more because Molly wants company. I know this to be a fact, because when she was with the ex she wanted to go outside to see the other local cats. Now she is with the foster, she has no interest in going outside because there are cats inside. She's been there for 4 days and she's happily playing away.

Not everyone is in the same situation, it's important to judge individually, not generally.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I find your post quite odd tbh. I really don't know why you think your younger cats are trying to 'kill' your older cat.  They may be causing her stress & intimidating her but saying they are trying to kill her is a bit OTT.

You state that they have been through a stressful time lately so periods of upheaval can cause certain tensions & problems with animals. Rather than getting angry with your cats (they are not acting maliciously) you should be trying to diffuse situations & ensure your older cat is not intimidated by the others.

If she has lost alot of weight then I would take her to the vets for a check up immediately, she may be ill. I would also make sure that there are enough litter trays for all the cats & keeping them separate for a bit so the older cat isn't stressed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

scatchy said:


> Where in my post did I say nobody with several cats thought about it first? Not in those exact words by it was implied (I wish people would think before acquiring multiple pets)
> Obviously some people do and just as obviously to me a lot of people don't think of the possible consequences.
> I am not opposed to anyone having more than one cat but it is has become to common in my opinion. Why is this a problem - cats aren't actually solitary - in the wild they live in big groups - what is wrong with having more than one cat? If you are not opposed that why is it 'far too common'?
> 
> ...


My issue was that you 'had a go' rather than trying to solve the problem. A 'told you so' attitude is all well and good but doesn't actually help anyone. If you have an issue with multi pet household I think you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd like to try and introduce another cat into my household. I think the fact that the three cats had been getting on together before, and then suddenly intimidating her now may suggest a health problem. She is 16 so in cat terms she is 'getting on' now, although they can develop problems at any age it is more likely to be in their mid teens as things can start wearing out internally.
But they are not intentionally killing her, its just nature's way of pushing the weak ones out.:aureola:
Take her to the vet to discount anything that might be going on, and try isolating her temporarily before reintroducing.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

If it were me, I'd take the older girl along to the vet to make sure she hasn't developed a health condition such as hyperthyroidism, as that could be a reason they are bullying her. She's in the danger age range for it, and it would cause her to lose a lot of weight. I made the mistake of putting my old cat's weight loss down to old age initially.

People do report good rates of success with Feliway so it's certainly worth trying, however, buy it online and not from the vets as it will be a lot cheaper. Good luck, it must be really distressing to see her being bullied when they used to co-exist harmoniously.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

spid said:


> My issue was that you 'had a go' rather than trying to solve the problem. A 'told you so' attitude is all well and good but doesn't actually help anyone. If you have an issue with multi pet household I think you are on the wrong forum.


Why? because you think everone should have the same opinion?
Surely an interesting and useful forum will have a range of differing views and opinions, not just a few people monopolising the forum with their particular take on things.
People can read posts and make up their own minds but if they only get to read about one side of things they cannot make an informed decision.
There are always two sides to everything and informing people about the possible negatives could be very useful to them.
Let's face it there are a lot of quasi experts on forums - at least I have the benefit of considerable experience with cats.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

scatchy said:


> Why? because you think everone should have the same opinion?
> Surely an interesting and useful forum will have a range of differing views and opinions, not just a few people monopolising the forum with their particular take on things.
> People can read posts and make up their own minds but if they only get to read about one side of things they cannot make an informed decision.
> There are always two sides to everything and informing people about the possible negatives could be very useful to them.
> Let's face it there are a lot of quasi experts on forums - at least I have the benefit of considerable experience with cats.


Having a different range of opinions is great, but you didn't put forward an opinion, you gave a put-down with no constructive advice. That's not helpful for someone when they're worried about their cats.

Informing people of possible negatives is also great, but you have to take into account their problem and history _before_ you inform them of negatives. I don't feel that you did that.

You have considerable experience with cats, but so do other people on the forum. With all due respect, you are not the cat genius of the forum (not saying I am either), and other people will come forward to offer excellent advice which also stems from an extensive background of cat ownership, but will be constructive advice which yours was not.

It's all very well and good saying people should think before they do or say something, would it not be a good idea to follow your own advice?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spid said:


> My issue was that you 'had a go' rather than trying to solve the problem. A 'told you so' attitude is all well and good but doesn't actually help anyone. If you have an issue with multi pet household I think you are on the wrong forum.





scatchy said:


> Why? because you think everone should have the same opinion?
> Surely an interesting and useful forum will have a range of differing views and opinions, not just a few people monopolising the forum with their particular take on things.
> People can read posts and make up their own minds but if they only get to read about one side of things they cannot make an informed decision.
> There are always two sides to everything and informing people about the possible negatives could be very useful to them.
> Let's face it there are a lot of quasi experts on forums - at least I have the benefit of considerable experience with cats.


No, as I said - you had a go and didn't answer the question - how is that giving an informed opinion? What did you advise the OP - nothing just said he shouldn't have multiples of cats - not terribly helpful. Back up what you say, and make it relevant. You have ignored the fact that these cats got on for 9 years.

I also have over 45 years of experience with cats,  I don't pretend to be an expert - I always tell people to do their own research before making their minds on important topics -

however. . . as the OP hasn't been back, and has stirred up a hornets nest with his threat to snap his cat's neck - I think the troll has had it's food and I for one won't be feeding it again.


----------



## Raychellee (Jun 11, 2012)

DrNick72 said:


> I am scared my younger 2 cats are trying to kill my oldest. Jack(14) and Neo(9) seem to have banded together against Tasha(16). They run her away from food, keep her constantly intimidated to go where she pleases....they even run her out of the litter box with her dropping turdlets as she runs in fear. There has been some upheaval in our life requiring us to move twice in a short time period and they stayed at my daughter's place for 3 months in the process. I know this is stressful to them but this has gone over the top. Tasha has been with us through thick and thin....I love them all but I cannot allow her to be stressed to death. She is going to die of natural causes if I have to snap Neo's neck. Yes I know that is over the top but I'm angry. She has lost so much weight, she's so nervous I can barely pick her up anymore. I'm sure she's not going to be with us that much longer and that idea pains me gravely but she should be allowed to live in peace until then. The middle cat, Jack, is hers from her second litter before we got her fixed. He's always been a bit of a punk and a wuss.....Neo is the main culprit here, I think Jack joins in because it makes him feel superior. I watch them work together against her and I'm really getting scared for her life.
> Any advice would be appreciated.


 Hi, poor Tasha  Sounds like she is being terrorised by the 2 boys!
You mentioned that they lived at your daughters for 3 months, did they get along there?
If they have always got on till now, maybe it's just the new surroundings that have got them to behave like this, new territory etc..?? How long have you been in your new premises? 
Cats, as a rule, if not get along, do tolerate each other in my experience! 
If your getting really concerned, maybe your daughter could have one of them to ease the stress off your eldest one Tasha?
A vet check is a must, i agree there may be a cause, cat's have a sixth sense! Think they need to re-establish their grounds once again, with saying that, I have had quite a few cats at the same time and moved a lot and never had this behaviour, so some underlying problem i think here??
Hope it gets resolved for poor Tasha's sake and having more than one cat at a time is usually No problem


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Having a different range of opinions is great, but you didn't put forward an opinion, you gave a put-down with no constructive advice. That's not helpful for someone when they're worried about their cats.
> 
> Informing people of possible negatives is also great, but you have to take into account their problem and history _before_ you inform them of negatives. I don't feel that you did that.
> 
> ...


 I said I had considerable experience with cats, I did not say I was a cat genius - whatever that is.
I did give an opinion and a suggestion actually.
Opinion- that having multiple animals is not necessarily a good idea.
Advice - to keep Tasha cat seperate - better than getting attacked all the time and need not be permanent.

Length of cat ownership and experience are not the same to me. 
A person could have one cat at a time all their life but their experience and knowledge of cats could be very limited.

Please Spid could you actually read my posts - or are we talking a different language.
I make a remark about other people making informed decisions and you interpret that as me giving an informed opinion. It is not the same thing.
I said people could make an informed decision if they knew the negatives as well as the positives.
If you are asking me on what basis I am suggesting having a number of cats may not be a good idea it comes back to experience.
Many years of experience of caring for lots of cats and many years experience with rescue and rehoming.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

scatchy said:


> I said I had considerable experience with cats, I did not say I was a cat genius - whatever that is.
> I did give an opinion and a suggestion actually.
> Opinion- that having multiple animals is not necessarily a good idea.
> Advice - to keep Tasha cat seperate - better than getting attacked all the time and need not be permanent.
> ...


To my mind, the way you've written that you have considerable experience screams arrogance. Your opinion is unfounded in this case, the cats in question got on well for 9 years and are only just having this problem, so are not typical of multi-cat problems. I find it hard to believe that someone who have owned cats all their life would have limited experience. Given that every cat is different, the experience would be different every time, meaning the owner learnt something new every time.

Finally, if you are a one-cat only person for the whole of your life with less experience (according to you), you should bow to the 'superior wisdom' as it were of people with multi-cat households. Yet you say that multi-cat households don't work, therefore everyone should be one-cat households, and so would not have adequate experience of cats, rendering this forum totally useless as no one would have enough experience to help anyone...


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> To my mind, the way you've written that you have considerable experience screams arrogance. Your opinion is unfounded in this case, the cats in question got on well for 9 years and are only just having this problem, so are not typical of multi-cat problems. I find it hard to believe that someone who have owned cats all their life would have limited experience. Given that every cat is different, the experience would be different every time, meaning the owner learnt something new every time.
> 
> Finally, if you are a one-cat only person for the whole of your life with less experience (according to you), you should bow to the 'superior wisdom' as it were of people with multi-cat households. Yet you say that multi-cat households don't work, therefore everyone should be one-cat households, and so would not have adequate experience of cats, rendering this forum totally useless as no one would have enough experience to help anyone...


I disagree with what you say.
You might aswell compare a person who drives a car with a qualified mechanic and say they must now as much.
Some people are more experienced than others.

Saying I have considerable experience is not arrogant - I for one want to know what experience someone has before i decide how much creedence to give to their advice.
how many times have I read a post that starts "I don't have any experience of this situation but...."
Certainly no more arrogant than you pronouncement that my opinion is unfounded. How can an opinion be unfounded? that does not even make sense.
You also continually mis-quote what i say.
I have not said anywhere that everyone should be a single cat household.
I said multi cat households do not NECESSARILY work and that people should consider that before getting more cats.
As for saying no advice could be given if no one had more than one cat.
It could - by people who work with cats/rescue cats or breed cats.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Do I have to don my sceptical hat again


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol! My willy is bigger than your willy!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol! My willy is bigger than your willy!


Oh my! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

